
Europe says SpaceX “dominating” launch, vows to develop Falcon 9-like rocket - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/06/europe-says-spacex-dominating-launch-vows-to-develop-falcon-9-like-rocket/
======
aurizon
Ahh, Yes, the European way, lose money on whatever they touch and make it up
with executive bonuses...

